# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Drop at comb

## Pointer

HI, anyone know of any cheap fixes for a low comb? 

Slip on jobs or stick on, don't want to cut if for an adjustable comb until I see how it shoots?

----------


## gqhoon

There are a few options

Recoil Systems / Products / Comb Raiser

Leather Accessories - Accu-Riser Neoprene Cheek Pads #CP-5000S

A friend uses the bottom one one hers and it works well.

Got Robert Dollimore to adjust my stock and refinish it. Cost was very reasonable!

----------


## Druid

Dont get too tied up in the looks of what ever you use , it is there to serve a purpose . Cardboard , duct tape etc will work just fine and alow infinite adjustment , after all it is a temporary measure

----------


## Spanners

Piece of wetsuit material or similar glued to the comb will work
Better still, get measured for fit and you will see if its an adjustment needing to be made

----------


## PerazziSC3

Bit of foam roll mat does the trick. What reason do you think you need to raise the comb?  Put it on the pattern board. What discipline are you shooting?

----------


## Pointer

On the pattern board I shoot low with it, tried it with foam and tape, patterns much higher, was looking for something that didn't make my gun look like a half unwrapped parcel

----------


## gqhoon

My gun was patterning 10-12 inches to the left and 8-10 inches higher than what is desirable (looking for 60/40 split above/below aiming point). It took 1/8th inch of adjustment to get it spot on.....the foam and tape method is likely to be far too much adjustment than what you're seeking.

----------


## bully

one of those velcro wallet things that strap to the butt stock. i taped some padding under it. i got mine from trade me, about $30.  the ones that hold rounds on the side, and a zip pocket.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> On the pattern board I shoot low with it, tried it with foam and tape, patterns much higher, was looking for something that didn't make my gun look like a half unwrapped parcel


Well if you've established you need to alter the stock you need to get an adjustable comb. I can give you the number of someone to put one in for you relatively cheaply if you want

----------


## Druid

> Well if you've established you need to alter the stock you need to get an adjustable comb. I can give you the number of someone to put one in for you relatively cheaply if you want


Spot on , the thing with duct tape is you can add a thickness at a time , allways Pattern at 35metres. 60/40 is high for a game gun , unless you are Italian , they like their guns to shoot high Most Berettas are too high for me and my O/U ones always hurt me untill I got the stock bent . My Beretta 470 double was fitted by the guy from Beretta Austrailia , he took 3.5mm at the heel and 5mm off at the toe , nothing off the comb , and the gun now fits and shoots if I point it right ,so you dont always solve your problem by adding or subtracting from the comb , you can try wedges under the butt pad as well.

The trouble with foam is that it compresses unevenly with facial pressure  and with time and holds moisture

----------


## Pointer

Its a cheap gun, my first foray into the sub gauges to see if I like them. An adjustable comb would have to be reasonably priced for me to do it on this gun? *Hoon* have you tried those accu-risers? Currently have about 4mm of hard foam on the length of the comb, gives me a little higher than flat pattern at 40 yards. Just looks like an unwanted Christmas pressie with all the tape on it!

----------


## gqhoon

> Its a cheap gun, my first foray into the sub gauges to see if I like them. An adjustable comb would have to be reasonably priced for me to do it on this gun? *Hoon* have you tried those accu-risers? Currently have about 4mm of hard foam on the length of the comb, gives me a little higher than flat pattern at 40 yards. Just looks like an unwanted Christmas pressie with all the tape on it!


My friend ended up going for the Recoil Systems comb raiser, as she has a very slim face and the gun stock has a lot of drop, so needed something cheap to get her shooting before she thinks about getting a new stock made. The previous attempt of newspaper and electrical tape looked a bit shit after it got wet in the rain.

The raiser does the job well, and doesn't look like arse. I've shot the gun with it, and it is fine. After she ordered it, it arrived within the week.

----------


## Pointer

'Recoil systems comb raiser' ordered, watch this space

----------


## Wirehunt

Or you could spend 30 bucks at the gunsmiths and have him do some adjusting.

----------


## Ground Control

Mate do the Aussie trick .
Get a stubbie cooler ( you do know what they are don't you ) cut the bottom off and slip it over the action and then along the stock .
Works well and if you get the right cooler you advertise your favourite brew while you shoot .

----------


## Pointer

Ground Control I only have a VB one, Does VB affect ones pattern?  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Ground Control

I wasn't sure if you guys new what a stubbie cooler was , because it never gets hot enough over there to warm your beer up anyway  :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## Wirehunt

I find it hard to believe an Aussie would have an empty stubby holder spare.

----------


## Ground Control

> I find it hard to believe an Aussie would have an empty stubby holder spare.


OK you have caught me out and exposed me for the fraud and liar that I really am .
I have never actually seen the Stubbie Cooler trick done .I have only ever heard it whispered about around the campfire late at night .
No real Aussie drinker could or would offer up their Cooler for such treatment .
I think it's an urban myth , promoted by the Temperance movement of Australia .

 :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## Pointer

So your not going to send me your stubbie cooler then GC?

----------


## mikee

> Ground Control I only have a VB one, Does VB affect ones pattern?


Course it does, your shotty will be all noise and no performance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ground Control

> Ground Control I only have a VB one, Does VB affect ones pattern?


AAAYYYHHH Mate ,I could tell you fella's a few dreamtime stories about those Green cans AAAAYYYYHHHH .


Ken

----------

